# Sanguinor or Mephiston... decisions...



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've been reading the Blood Angels book a fair bit at work recently (trying to relive the glory days and get myself motivated again) and find myself left with a dilemma...

Who's the best option? Meph or Sanguinor?

Both have strong points, both are beasts. One model is awesome, one is less so.

Who do you go with? Why?


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

I have used both and played against both. TBH, both are cool (sanguinor now being called 'The Sanguinator' at my FLGS) and both are pretty fun to use. I would say it really depends on what you bring to complement them


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree that it really depends on what type of army you are fielding as well as what your opponent is fielding. I know many consider it "mean" to build a specific list against someone but as space wolves, when I see Mephiston on the table I give a little chuckle inside. My 100 point rune priests laugh at him as they cancel one to two of his psychic powers per turn, which are his main benefits.

On the other hand if I were to pick one it would indeed be Mephiston. Against most armies he will kick a lot of ass and if you play mech then hiding him behind your fast vehicles as they move up is a great way to get him into the fray without taking any wounds. Five strength 10 attacks with preferred enemy at initiative 7 is a sure fire way to cripple most elite squads.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

if you think both have strong points, and both are beasts, but one of them has a less good than the other model, the decision is pretty clear really, go with the one with the awesome model, since you'd probably use both for the same role in the end anyway.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Its tricky, both good if you want to play them. Sanguinor is an Eternal Warrior with an Invulnerable save, Mephiston can make himself S10 and Jump Infantry but those are psychic powers. 

I think it comes down to what you're going to do with them. Mephiston work best going it alone in a largely mech army. The Sanguinor work better when surrounded by dudes that he buffs. 

I would go with the cooler model. 

Aramoro


----------

